# Is Michigan next?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

For the fellas that wear Sitka Camo


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> View attachment 359395
> I sure hope so


I think that this sort of legislation is an absolute waste.

Most women that I know who hunt are not concerned about wearing pink as a fashion statement. They are more concerned about being safe.

Now, I am pretty sure that Michigan did attempt this and then reversed it. 

It is a solution without a problem.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Is this the face of new Michigan hunters!!!.....lol


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Blaze said:


> Is this the face of new Michigan hunters!!!.....lol
> View attachment 359405


I’m secure... but just can’t...


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

If it helps me get laid hella yeah


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Just what we don’t need. It’s already hard enough to find women’s camo clothing without pink on it.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

just history repeating it's self, back in the 1800 cowboy's ware it.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

just history repeating it's self, back in the day cowboys wore it just ask John Wayne


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

It may happen via an act of congress.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.freep.com/amp/1047955001

I still contend it is a solution without a problem.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought the NRC looked at this issue last summer and decided to not move forward with it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> I thought the NRC looked at this issue last summer and decided to not move forward with it.


You are right. Our legislators passed the bill with the exception that the NRC needed to approve it. The governor signed it and NRC turned it down. It was legal for about a week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> You are right. Our legislators passed the bill with the exception that the NRC needed to approve it. The governor signed it and NRC turned it down. It was legal for about a week.


What was their stated reason for turning it down? Did they say? That blaze pink looks pretty damn visible to me. Or how about that crazy brilliant electric yellow/green that is now worn by a lot of road workers? They sure don't wear that color because it blends in with nature.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Tavor said:


> What was their stated reason for turning it down? Did they say? That blaze pink looks pretty damn visible to me. Or how about that crazy brilliant electric yellow/green that is now worn by a lot of road workers? They sure don't wear that color because it blends in with nature.


It kind of sounds like they took the recommendation from the DNR. This article states that the DNR polled hunters safety instructors and recommended sticking with orange. Seems silly to me. It isnt like I would go out and shoot at something pink. I doubt you can tell the difference in pink and orange at 100yds. 

I also think the bill was a bit of a waste though too. I dont see it adding hunter numbers. One article said men were the only ones supporting the initiative and women didnt really care.....probably true.

https://articles.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2017/09/stick_to_your_blaze_orange_no.amp




Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Tavor said:


> What was their stated reason for turning it down? Did they say? That blaze pink looks pretty damn visible to me. Or how about that crazy brilliant electric yellow/green that is now worn by a lot of road workers? They sure don't wear that color because it blends in with nature.


Blaze or Hunter Orange has an established record of reducing hunting accidents. The bill that passed allowing for Hunter Pink instructed the NRC to conduct a study to determine its suitability for safety. 

I am betting that reasonable people asked the question: 

"What is broken that this legislative action is necessary?"

Does this sort of legislation strike anybody else as being a form of male chauvinism?


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe the best law is no more restrictive than necessary to achieve the desired result. If it can't be shown that these other colors are less effective in preventing accidents, then I would rather the law not restrict peoples choices. Remember, hunter orange established its record in reducing accidents when it replaced the then-traditional hunting attire. I still have the deep red and black wool "deer hunting jacket" I bought when I first hunted deer while in my teens. It was a very popular style then. Not very visible, especially in low light. It's no wonder blaze orange was an improvement.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm not sure where my original comment went on this- I'm against anything that puts more women out there hunting. I FEEL that hunting is for MEN and it offends me to see females trying to do it. I understand my opinion isn't necessarily popular- but it IS my opinion.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

^Solid^ _(sarcasm, of course)_. 

I see your tagline says "Islam is Evil". Sounds like you're a practicing member.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sofa King what? said:


> I'm not sure where my original comment went on this- I'm against anything that puts more women out there hunting. I FEEL that hunting is for MEN and it offends me to see females trying to do it. I understand my opinion isn't necessarily popular- but it IS my opinion.


"Trying?" 

Multiple women from this sight are certainly better hunters, and more active and constructive members than you.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if Sofa Hunter is trying to be funny or serious. If you are serious, just remember that all demographics of hunter numbers are declining, except for women which is on a steady increase. Sorry, not sorry, to disappoint you. Lol.


As for blaze pink, it's a complete non issue for me. I don't care one way or the other. Sometimes I wonder if these sort of bills aren't the brain child of clothing manufacturers who just see more dollar signs.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

International Orange as it once was called is universally associated with safety and caution. Road construction, traffic cones, life vests, SAR gear, Coast Guard helos, fixed wing, and boats, the covers they put on friendly vehicles during the war in the sandbox so that air cover would know who's a friendly and who's not. Most importantly for us Michigan hunters, we have ingrained recognition of the Hunter Orange color to check fire, often in a split second - and that saves lives. I was one of the hunter safety instructors that spoke up. Orange is not gender based, it's safety based.

As for the chauvinism argument, it's chauvinistic to think men can't wear pink or women orange. I highly doubt an international safety color would dissuade an individual from going out in the outdoors. I just wish we would wear more of it like some of the states mentioned above. Just a hat sometimes isn't enough - the incident reports show that very clearly.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I too think that both a hat and vest should be the requirement in hunting situations where hunter orange is required.

A least make your own "vital zones" visible and a nontarget.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Highball28 said:


> "Trying?"
> 
> Multiple women from this sight are certainly better hunters, and more active and constructive members than you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


That may be true...although I'm not sure how you can determine those things with any degree of certainty...doesn't mean I have to accept it or allow it in my home...I can only control my woman at home and my daughter- they will NOT be participating in hunting- period- not that they'd ever want to, due to thier femininity. I view hunting as a man's activity and refuse to allow women to intrude upon it.
Again, I understand nowadays with gays and gender bending and what not, that a lot of people- both men and women- are trying to do things that were once traditionally reserved for the opposite sex. When I see a woman hunting- I see a woman trying to dress and act like a man and I know her man is either too weak to correct her or he himself is attracted to men- or at least masculine women.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Orange, or what ever "safety color" is deemed legal, should be on pop up blinds, even fixed blinds. It can effectively be used even during turkey season by putting an orange band, 5 or 6' off the ground, around the tree where you are calling near. It does not bother the birds.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I know a guy or two that should be hunting in blaze pink for sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Orange, or what ever "safety color" is deemed legal, should be on pop up blinds, even fixed blinds. It can effectively be used even during turkey season by putting an orange band, 5 or 6' off the ground, around the tree where you are calling near. It does not bother the birds.


I had orange on my pop up but didn’t help from getting rounds zippin by my face, I hit the ground and started yelling. Some A-hole “still hunting” a group of doe standing in front of me and no doe permits were issued on this state land for 30 years. Was very scary


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Sofa King what? said:


> That may be true...although I'm not sure how you can determine those things with any degree of certainty...doesn't mean I have to accept it or allow it in my home...I can only control my woman at home and my daughter- they will NOT be participating in hunting- period- not that they'd ever want to, due to thier femininity. I view hunting as a man's activity and refuse to allow women to intrude upon it.
> Again, I understand nowadays with gays and gender bending and what not, that a lot of people- both men and women- are trying to do things that were once traditionally reserved for the opposite sex. When I see a woman hunting- I see a woman trying to dress and act like a man and I know her man is either too weak to correct her or he himself is attracted to men- or at least masculine women.


I was pretty sure we were all about encouraging new hunters, not excluding them based off gender. This sport is at a decline for new hunters, we need all we can get. Might want to open your eyes. It’s not 1930 anymore.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not going to get into it with Sofa King because it's just not worth my time, but I will say that I'm so glad that my dad didn't feel like he does. Some of my favorite memories are times that we spent in the woods together. The same goes for hunting trips with my husband. Some of our best memories where made on those days. I've been hunting almost 30 years now and if I'm lucky, I can keep it up for quite a few more.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Ive seen some crazy different views but this is pretty ridiculous. I have never enjoyed a relationship w as much as I do with the women I am with now who loves to hunt and fish. Not like jus cause I do but because she loves it and needs it for her soul!
And this guy has a wife and daughter? I feel bad for them having to live with a sexest pig

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Ash / outdoor Gal,

If you Ladies like hunting- great...this is America and you can do as you see fit as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. 

I don't have to like it or support it though...and when things like legislation to allow pink for hunters comes up for discussion- OBVIOULSY aimed at encouraging more women to hunt-, I'm thankful that I can voice my opinion on the matter the same as the rest of you.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I think it's fine if they want to wear pink. I don't think the orange or pink issue is keeping any woman out of the woods. I think that's just the excuse they give their BF. LOL

My daughter can rock the orange and pink at the same time. LOL


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

She makes it look good! . Those family hunts are the best!


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys (or gals), before getting all wound up about the trolls, just say their screen names out loud.
Best to ignore them.
They're like stray dogs...if you feed them they will stay and they smell bad, have mange, will give you fleas.

Personally I'm glad they changed the rules about guns in lower mi. As to the pink.... i could care less about fashion, and if they have a super sale on some pink camo pants it wouldn't bother me none to wear them. The deer probably won't mock me (any more than they already do).

The part that doesn't make sense is: the woods doesn't care about fashion, and you shouldn't wear your hunting clothes for everyday, so wearing pink in the woods seems like a moot point and spending too much time legalizing it is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Lady killers!
















Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sofa King what? said:


> I'm not sure where my original comment went on this- I'm against anything that puts more women out there hunting. I FEEL that hunting is for MEN and it offends me to see females trying to do it. I understand my opinion isn't necessarily popular- but it IS my opinion.


Maybe if come out of the closet and start wearing hunter pink, I think you’d be less bitter towards women.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Maybe if come out of the closet and start wearing hunter pink, I think you’d be less bitter towards women.


I can see you really thought hard before attempting to insult me. Hope you got a good laugh. I never said anything close to resembling that I was bitter towards women...I have nothing but love and respect for my woman. I am just a traditionalist and believe women have thier place and shouldn't spend thier time pursuing masculine sports and passtimes- to me it's unattractive and offputting when a woman wants to hunt, and wants to be "one of the guys"....next thing you know she's changing the oil in your truck, shotgunning a beer, maybe she asks you to pull her finger then cracks a big fart and laughs about it....just like one of the guys.

I realize my views may be old fashioned....but that doesn't make them wrong.

I suppose I could call you names or make comments like you did to me about your sexuality, but I won't... I'm not perfect, but I'm definitely a better person than that.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

TNL said:


> As for the chauvinism argument, it's chauvinistic to think men can't wear pink or women orange. I highly doubt an international safety color would dissuade a.


I wish to address this statement. 

Realize that I never implied that men cannot wear pink or women orange. I asked if others thought that legislation in this matter struck anyone as chauvinism. 

When you look at the stated motives of the legislatures pushing this. IE: Allowing pink will attract more women to hunting, it fits the very definition of male chauvinism.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Blaze orange on a women is more sexy than pink any day!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Such a silly discussion. As long as Pink is just as safe as H. Orange from a visibility standpoint, what the heck? Let them rock the pink. I love the ladies of the outdoors. Too many stinky guys like me. Shouts out to OG (the original) and Ash. Keep at it.
And another thing: too many boys are raised in homes with just mom. If wearing Pink would give single moms a sense of identity as hunters, maybe they would be more inclined to take her children outdoors.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I think you also have to look at it this way:

Blaze orange is a symbol that represents a hunter. When you see orange in the woods, its clearly a hunter; doing HUNTING things, male or female. No different than a RED stop sign. It means STOP. 

Can we not complicate things more than society already has? The color your wearing is strictly for safety. If a chick hunter wants to wear pink lip stick, HAVE AT IT. If not, WHO CARES. But The orange is in our brains to represent another hunter and signal: DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT SHOOTING THAT WAY. We should respect the signal, as it is.

It is a harmless, non gender bias, tradition and formality that is implemented for hunters safety. Stoooopid Legislature like this as a culture makes us look dumb. 

As hunters we deal with enough outside influence to harass and beat down what we do as a lifestyle. This should be this LAST thing. 

And if you prefer your wife to stay at home and cook, that is between you and her. Some chicks dig that.

Personally, I have 2 beagles. They are my wife's pride and joy. I hunt over them and she loves to watch and interact. It is a team effort, exactly how marriage should be.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My wife and my three daughters hunt or have hunted. Someday my granddaughters may hunt. Obviously no problem with women hunters here. That said, I am somewhat opposed to pink as a safety color. I am color deficient, meaning I have a hard time picking small bits of color out of the background. I haven't tried it, but I believe I may have difficulty noticing pink at a distance from a snowy background. My wife blood trails my deer when necessary because she does not have that problem. Orange is just much easier for me to see and therefore safer. I may be in a minority but I'm sure there are others like me out there

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

100% agree that orange should be used for safety measures. It ain't broke, don't fix it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

What a bunch of nonsense from this alt-right troll. Women hunting is a part of our American heritage. If you don't like women hunting, you must hate America.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Skunks! Good lord!


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

I listened to a MeatEater podcast in which they discussed this issue a couple months ago. They had reps from two different clothing companies (one was FirstLite) discuss the 'need' for hunters pink. The gist is that their female focus groups, repeatedly, said they could care less about having pink on their clothing and a large percentage found it off-putting. They just wanted hunting clothes cut to fit them properly and be practical. I've had the same conversation with woman hunters, especially waterfowlers. On the other hand, these same reps had repeated conversations with male executives from big-box stores that told them they'd be glad to carry it if they had some pink detailing on it. Figure it out, as they say.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> What a bunch of nonsense from this alt-right troll. Women hunting is a part of our American heritage. If you don't like women hunting, you must hate America.


Ladies?...if you say
Lol


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> Ladies?...if you say
> Lol


I disagree. Dress the ladies in pictures #1 and #2 in modern clothes and makeup, and I would take them on a Snipe hunt for sure.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> Ladies?...if you say
> Lol


They didn't have makeup back then lol.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> They didn't have makeup back then lol.


And men drank very heavily.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> And men drank very heavily.



well that has not changed lol


----------

